# SS 15.01.22 - Weinberg #5



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg (1919-1996)*

*Symphony no. 5, op. 76*

I. Allegro moderato
II. Adagio sostenuto
III. Allegro 
IV. Andantino

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we'll dig into the catalogue of the extremely prolific Mieczyslaw Weinberg. It is quite a shame his music has not been heard as much as his friend and mentor Shostakovich as he is considered a great musical mind of the 20th century. The symphony is deeply serious with a luminous if sobering slow movement. The symphony, written in 1962 is dedicated to Kondrashin whose performance below is the quintessential one although both Chandos and Naxos have done well in releasing many of Weinberg's works. Is there too much resemblance to Shostakovich or does he have his own voice? Whatever the case his music undoubtedly brings much reward.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Gabriel Chmura, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

No in my collection however try the You Tube .


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Gabriel Chmura, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.


Same here…………..


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And here (from CD)............


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Gabriel Chmura, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.


And the same version for me via Spotify


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Another listener to the Chandos recording on disc.

With reference to cougarjuno's question - I believe that it may too simplistic to conclude that Weinberg was overly influenced by Shostakovich. As both composers knew each other well it is conceivable that there was cross fertilisation of ideas. I think that is certainly the case with their string quartet compositions and I feel it entirely possible it was also true of their symphonic output.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll go for the Kondrashin on YouTube. I have been collecting the Naxos symphony series, but I don't think they have done No.5 as yet. I am also starting to think the series is petering out, nothing for a couple of years, can't see anything in the pipeline either....just hope it's a pandemic thing, and things will pick up again in the near future.......


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Great symphony. Listening on Chandos.

Real intensity to this one, comparable with the mighty Shostakovich 4.


----------

